# Clean up the bus kids



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

We's going touring.... again......

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2009/01/03/gratefuldead-tour.html#socialcomments


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I wish I could be more excited about this - I've been on the bus with the band going back to the late 80's but even with Warren Haynes on guitar, I'm going to pass.

Between the Grateful Dead, The Other Ones, The Dead, Jerry Garcia Band, Phil & Friends, Ratdog, etc. I've seen over 80 shows by them, but I'm gonna scrooge my dough away and skip this run. Buffalo certainly isn't too far away to head for a show - but my dough can likely be better spent somewhere else.

If one of my old touring buddy's slides me a complimentary ticket and handles the driving then maybe - and I'm sure I'd go if they were coming to Toronto - but in this day and age, I'll spin some discs and stroll back down memory lane. If need be, I'll go dig out the 300+ cassettes of shows I've got socked away who-knows-where in the basement.

Great to see them getting together again and still doing what they do though.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

All the power to them for going on tour again. I admire their longevity, though I can't stand their music. Makes me :zzz:.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My question is, if they are going to have an onstage seance, who is going channel Garcia?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> My question is, if they are going to have an onstage seance, who is going channel Garcia?


Pigpen. 


80 shows huh wow. I have done one. I bet they are just kind of antsy sitting around. Let's face it when you did as many shows a year as they did then just to sit around doing smaller projects it's probably weird. I bet they still have a large organization that would need to be fed $$$ too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And all those deadheads that have been going through withdrawal those past several years.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

james on bass said:


> All the power to them for going on tour again. I admire their longevity, though I can't stand their music. Makes me :zzz:.


Me too. I've tried, but I don't get the Dead at all. I've known deadheads who could spend all night listening to Jerry Garcia tuning up but they just don't do it for me.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> My question is, if they are going to have an onstage seance, who is going channel Garcia?


Sylvia Brown?



...maybe not, she'd just get it all wrong again.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Never could get into them at all. They're probably better off without Garcia. :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to be a hater, but I just don't get the Dead. They sound like a loose and sloppy country rock band to me. I've never heard anything that really moved or impressed me from their catalogue.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Not all their stuff was sloppy. Different strokes. I never got Floyd either.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sorry to be a hater, but I just don't get the Dead. They sound like a loose and sloppy country rock band to me. I've never heard anything that really moved or impressed me from their catalogue.


The whole Dead thing is a state of mind, not just about music only.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea i agree, there state of mind. The better the state the better the music...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

American Beauty is still my fave


----------

